# هل عذاب النار في المسيحية عذابٌ حسيٌّ أم معنويٌّ؟



## البلقاسي (31 مايو 2011)

هل عذاب النار ( جهنّم ) في المسيحية هو عذابٌ حسيٌ ( من شعور بألم و وجع و صراخ و عويل )؟
 /// 
أم هو مجرّد عذاب معنوي ( بلا أوجاع و لا آلام ) ؟

مع الدليل الكتابي إنْ وُجِد .


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 مايو 2011)

*+المسيحية تؤمن بأنها نار حقيقية مش مادية ارضية ، ولكنها نار أبدية بمعنى أنها لاتنطفىْ*

*كما أنها لاتفنى الأجسام ( بعكس النار المادية المعروفة ) وقد ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس حقيقة النار وجاء ذكر عبارة ( البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت ) فى سفر الرؤيا ص 21 : 8*

*كما قال السيد المسيح فى إنجيل متى ص 25 : 41 ( ثم يقول أيضاً للذين عن اليسار إذهبوا عنى ياملاعين إلى النار الأبدية . . . )*

*+ ويصف الوحى جهنم بأن أرضها من زفت مشتعل ( إش 34 : 9 ) وسيكون الأشرار بصحبة الشياطين ( 2 بط 2 : 4 ) لأنها مُعدة أصلاً لتعذيبهم بشدة .*

*+ وهناك " عذاب للحواس " ظلام للعين ( يهوذا 1 : 6 ) والروائح الكريهة للأنف ( إش 34 ) وصوت صراخ الشياطين يصم الآذان ( أى 15 ) ، " وها أنذا أطعمهم إفسنتيناً ، وأسقيهم ماء سُم " ( إر 9 : 15 ) ، مع تعذيب للجلد البشرى ، دون أن يبلى ( مز 20 : 10 ) !! .*

*+ وقال سليمان الحكيم : " إن ما خَطئ به أحد ، به يُعاقب " ( حكمة 11 : 17 ) ، فكل عضو فسد فى الأرض له عقابه فى جهنم إلى الأبد .*

*+ وهناك " العقاب النفسى " ( حسرة وندم ولوم للنفس ) وهو أشد أنواع العذابات ، فى راى القديس أغسطينوس .*

*+++++++++*
*جهنم فهي أبدية (2تس 1: 6-10).*


----------



## البلقاسي (31 مايو 2011)

يعني الإنسان لو مات غير مسيحي ، راح يشعر بآلام العذاب حسيا و نفسيا، عذابا سرمديا ، لا مجرّد انحرام من ملكوت الله ؟ 

و هل كل المذاهب المسيحية بذلكـ تؤمن؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 مايو 2011)

البلقاسي قال:


> يعني الإنسان لو مات غير مسيحي ، راح يشعر بآلام العذاب حسيا و نفسيا، عذابا سرمديا ، لا مجرّد انحرام من ملكوت الله ؟
> 
> و هل كل المذاهب المسيحية بذلكـ تؤمن؟


 
*كل انسان وصلت اليه البشارة بالرب يسوع المسيح واصر على رفضه ولم يؤمن به أنه الله الظاهر في الجسد مصيرة جهنم  *
*العذاب انواع منها ما هو حسي ومنها ما هو نفسي *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مايو 2011)

البلقاسي قال:


> يعني الإنسان لو مات غير مسيحي ، راح يشعر بآلام العذاب حسيا و نفسيا، عذابا سرمديا ، لا مجرّد انحرام من ملكوت الله ؟
> 
> و هل كل المذاهب المسيحية بذلكـ تؤمن؟


*نعــــــــــــــــــــم العذاب حسى ونفسي لكنه ليس سرمديا بل أبديا .
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 مايو 2011)

البلقاسي قال:


> يعني الإنسان لو مات غير مسيحي ، راح يشعر بآلام العذاب حسيا و نفسيا، عذابا سرمديا ، لا مجرّد انحرام من ملكوت الله ؟
> 
> و هل كل المذاهب المسيحية بذلكـ تؤمن؟



*أخى البلقاسى
الرب اعطانا الوصايا وتجسد وعاش بيننا ولم يفعل خطيه
وصلب عنا لكى يخلصنا
ولذلك من أمن وأعتمد وعمل بوصايا الرب
وان اخطأ تاب واعترف بخطأه فيغفر له الرب ويتمتع بالخلاص
يوحنا 3
17. لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
18. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ.
19. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً.
20. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلَّا تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ.
21. وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللَّهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ».

ومن اخطا فيعاقب على حسب اعماله
وكل المذاهب المسيحية تؤمن بكل ماجاء بالكتاب المقدس


*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يونيو 2011)

الفكرة أن كل الناس أخطأوا وبالتالى يستحقون العذاب الأبدى ، هذا هو المبدأ العام

ولكن الله أوجد طريقاً للنجاة من العذاب الأبدى ، بالفداء ، فمن يؤمن بفدائه ويعمل بوصاياه ويعيش فى حياة التوبة الكاملة ، ينال به الغفران والخلاص من هذا الحكم بالعذاب الأبدى

وأما من لم يؤمن ولم يعمل بوصاياه ، فإنه يستمر فى وضعه الطبيعى ، بأن تكون نهايته هى العذاب الأبدى بناءً على خطاياه وبحسب مقدارها

أما الأعمال الصالحة وحدها - بدون الفداء - فلا تقدر أن تزيل الحكم ، مهما بلغت


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يونيو 2011)

مكتوب أن نارهم لا تنطفئ ، ومكتوب - فى توصيفها - أنها بحيرة النار والكبريت

فهى نار بلا شك

ولكنها بالطبع ليست ناراً مادية ، لأنها لن تكون هنا فى عالم المادة ، بل فى الأبدية

فإن تسميتها بالنار ، ليس بالمعنى المطابق للنار المادية الحالية ، بل للتعريف بأنها تُحدث فى الإنسان نفس العذاب الذى يلحق به فى حالة تعرضه - هنا فى عالمنا المادى - للإحتراق حياً

والمهم هو الإعتبار والعبرة ، وليس دراسة الطبيعة النارية لها

المهم هو النجاة منها


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2011)

الأخ *جلفاوي*

*لقد تم نقل اسئلتك والردود عليها الى موضوع جديد ومستقل*
 
*ما مصير الذين عاشوا قبل نزول المسيح؟* ​

*يرجى الإنتباه وقراءة قوانين القسم*
*لأنها تمنع الاعضاء*
*من طرح اسئلة في مواضيع لأعضاء غيرهم*
*وتعتبره سطوا على الموضوع *
*يخالف عليه العضو*

*لم يوجه لك مخالفة هذه المرة *
​


----------

